# definition of sand ...where is the line drawn??



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

well i know what sand is and i know what gravel is but i have something which sits in between the two ..like gravel that is just about to become sand....its sticks to your hands like sand ..you can model it a bit...

the thing is that i have read a lot of posts saying that the fish like sand over gravel....im just wondering if they would like the stuff that i have??

if i was to describe the size..it reminds me a little bit of crushed nut pieces that would put on top of an ice cream.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Depending on the size and type of your fish, what you are describing should be fine. It sounds like you are describing something like the crushed coral for saltwater tanks. The grain are larger than in sand, but its definitely not gravel.

Many people even use the crushed coral or aragonite in their African cichlid tanks as it helps buffer the ph.

What fish are you planning on keeping on this substrate?


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

havent decided on my stock although i do have a peackock?? waiting in the wings which is what led me into this.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

As long as you don't go with any of the sand sifting species, you should be fine. I went with a bit smaller grain (PFS) in my shell dweller tank, but the main mbuna tank has the T grade Colorquartz which is larger than sand and a bit more angular. Hasn't stopped my males from litterally moving mountains on a daily basis.


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

will peacocks sift sand? what about calvus? Im about to switch over to sand and like that particular behavior :lol: . Will they do that?


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

What peacocks do is not really "sand sifting". They will pick up a mouthfull of sand, suck on it a bit (for lack of a better description) then spit it out. Actual sand sifting species take up the mouthfull of sand, and sift it through their gills while straining out any food. The courser substrates can really irritate or even injure their gills.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

ah....i see...so maybe its pure sand then that i should go for instead of the stuff i have...thanks for that.


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Is pool sand too rough? that was what i was going to get.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Pool filter sand is great. Since the individual grains are usually quite smooth and small, it will work just fine. I have PFS in my peacock, multie and growout tanks. The fish love the stuff.


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Great now I dont have to worry about them getting hurt!


----------

